# Henry Zou - Blood Gorgons



## Zaden (Oct 21, 2008)

I just started Blood Gorgons, and it is great so far. I love reading about Chaos Marines. Just wondering what others think of this book, and others of Zou's. This is the first BL book I've read outside of the HH series. Any other good post heresy Traitor Marine novels out there?


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

_Soul Hunter_ by Aaron Dembski-Bowden is a must, defiantly, and the _Throne of Lies_ audio book by the same author, and the yet to be released sequel to _Soul Hunter_, _Blood Reaver_, are I think the only other currently released Chaos Space Marine series, and they focus on the Night Lords.

_The Dark World Omnibus_, focusing on the Word Bearers Trilogy by Anthony Reynolds is coming out in 2012, I think, but the original books are still pretty hard to find.

Bane of Kings Out.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

In addition to what Bane of Kings has listed there is also Storm of Iron, an Iron Warriors novel. Other then that there's nothing, Chaos Space Marines are on the rise though and hopefully one day their novels will outnumber the loyalist versions.

And good to see another _Blood Gorgons_ fan, its a great novel that I do hope more decide to read.

Lord of the Night


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

yeah I've had this book in the wings for a couple of weeks now, but I finally got a copy of Blood Pact and that forced my hand when I finished Soul Hunter last night!


----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

Would have to agree with the suggestions storm of iron, soul hunter and the word bearers books by anthony reynolds. Certainly worth a read!


----------



## Zaden (Oct 21, 2008)

Awesome guys. Looking forward to reading more of these. Thanks for the suggestions!


----------

